

How Chartbeat wants to help save the media industry - arctictony
http://gigaom.com/2011/07/31/how-chartbeat-wants-to-help-save-the-media-industry/

======
arn
Link to service: <http://chartbeat.com/newsbeat/> \- real time analytics for
news sites. Looks interesting, is a bit price-y compared to charbeat. It
starts at $199/mo.

~~~
Detrus
Did they make it harder to find the prices for normal chartbeat? That starts
at $10 a month.

News sites are a richer audience, I'm surprised they don't charge more.

